# Nikon D3000



## TG Design (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

I have a Nikon D3000 and I’m struggling to take good pictures of my pens. I currently have 18-105 lenses on it. I know lightning has a big impact on the picture, but should I consider a different lenses?  

Currently my pictures don’t showcase the my wooden pens graining/burl. 

Will a small “photo booth” help? 

Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## magpens (Feb 11, 2018)

A photo booth should help but only if you have adequate lighting.
I bought a photo booth with built-in lights on both sides ... was about $75.
In addition to those lights I have an overhead light as well.

I would recommend a macro lens of about 100 mm focal length, but it is going to cost you unless you can get it second hand.

Here is a listing of lenses for the D3000 but I do not know how accurate it is .... there seem to be a few question marks on the list.

I use a Canon EOS Rebel T5i with a 100mm Macro lens.  I got both the camera and lens using Visa Rewards Points through my bank so I do not know what the actual cost was.

I am in no way an expert and there are other people here who take far better pen pictures than I do, and probably with more modest equipment.

http://www.lensora.com/camera.asp?slr=nikon-d3000


----------



## allmaclean (Feb 11, 2018)

Would suggest that you look at lighting first. A tent and side lights are not too expensive. The other thing I would suggest is using a tripod and remote release or self timer for the shots.
Upgrading the lens would be the most expensive way to go. Nikon has a nice 60mm 2,8 lens around $600.

Allan


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 17, 2018)

Get or make a photo booth.  To see what a difference it makes get a clean ice chest with a white inside.  Lay it on it's side and put your pen inside and take a pic with no flash.  It is all in the lighting, good luck


----------



## monophoto (Feb 17, 2018)

I have a D5000 - the big brother to the D3000.  It's perfectly fine for photographing pens.

Without examples, it's difficult to diagnose your problem, but my suspicions are:

1.  The most likely issue is lighting.  You don't have to spend anything to correct this problem - just walk around the house.  Look for a north-facing window with nothing to obstruct light from the sky on the outside (shrubbery, outbuidings, trees, etc).  Put a table in front of that window.  Ideally, you want a neutral top on the table - an old blanket is fine.  Solid colors - NO PATTERNS.  Nicely finished wood is ok, but be careful that the wood texture doesn't detract attention from the object you are photographing, and you want to avoid a high-gloss finish that will create glare.  Turn the on-camera flash OFF, and use only light coming through the window.  Carefully note how the shadows fall around the object you are photographing - they should fall toward you in front of the object, and away from the window.  Now, get a sheet of white paper and hold it in front of the object to reflect some of the light back into those shadows.  You don't want the shadows to disappear entirely, but you do want to lessen their intensity in front of the object.  
2.  Framing - get your camera as close to the object (pen) as you can, and fill the frame with the image.  This is very important for two reasons.  First, you are photographing the pen, not the table and the window.  Second, if you get close and fill the frame, the camera will adjust the exposure for the pen and the lighting described above.  If you are too far back, you will only get a silhouette, but if you get close, you will be able to see the texture in the wood in the pen.  The 'kit lens' on the D3000 will allow you to zoom close enough to fill the frame with the pen.  Also, shoot from the front, not down from the top.  
3.  Exposure.  Put the camera into A (aperture preferred mode), and adjust it for a small aperture (ie, a high f number).  That will result in maximum depth of field (sharpness from front to back in the image).  It will also mean that the camera will use a long shutter speed.  The kit lens that comes with the D3000 has image stabilization - make sure it's turned on.  Hold the camera as steadily as you can to avoid any movement.
4.  Practice - the more practice you get, the better the images will be.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 17, 2018)

That camera body and lens are more than adequate for taking good pen photographs.  What's behind the camera is much more important than what's inside it.

Check out Pen Photography - Concept and Practice (in the IAP Library) for some tips on pen photography.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## TG Design (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks Monophoto for the great guidance. I will try that technique once we get some sun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MRDucks2 (Feb 17, 2018)

Good info


----------



## MDWine (Feb 19, 2018)

I mean no offense, but learn the camera.
The kit lens and the D3000 should work just fine.
Shoot manual, "Auto" is not going to cut it.
Control the lights, and use a tripod!


----------



## TG Design (Feb 19, 2018)

Update, I am getting better results. We got a little sun so I took a pen and camera outside. I put the camera in A mode and focused to get a f5.0 at about 100mm.  The pictures are 90% better, always room for improvement.  Lighting and camera mode make a huge difference, thanks for all the tips.  I will keep practicing!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## log2lumber (Feb 24, 2018)

You will get better pictures from a prime(fixed) macro lens between 60 and 85mm.


----------



## jennera (Feb 24, 2018)

I have a D3000 also.  The lighting in my house isn't that great but I can get better photos indoors if I have it on the tripod and use the remote trigger button for longer exposure times.  Also, I make sure the flash it turned off as it tends to do weird things with it on.

I'm still learning how to do lighting and exposure so the colors look good.  I just wish I had more time to practice!  

Sometimes, my photos look better with just the photo tent and my cell phone!  

Good luck!


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 25, 2018)

log2lumber said:


> You will get better pictures from a prime(fixed) macro lens between 60 and 85mm.


See http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photo-better-110903/ for a comparison of image quality between a 60mm macro lens and a 28-135mm zoom lens.


----------

